# Headed to Panama City for fishing, how`z the bite?



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Me and my fish`n buddies are headed to Panama city next week for 5 days to do some inshore fishing. Anybody have any reports of whats running in the bayou`s? Any info would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The bulls should be THICK at the jetties by now. I'll have a report on that in about three days. :thumbup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been out of town and the weather kept me off the water last weekend but there is red tide in the bay. I have no idea how bad and what areas but it is prevalent.
The previous week had decent shallow redfish bite with some trout in the deeper waters. I have heard there are some flounder reports off deep water point.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I`ve been following the red tide reports, didn`t know it got up into the bays. Sure hope it clears up before next week.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Its not bad. The only areas of bay that were hit were immediately inside St Andrews pass. That was the only area I saw dead fish. All the other bays are fine.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks tailfisher, thats great to hear. Maybe it won`t be so bad after all.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

catfever24 said:


> Thanks tailfisher, thats great to hear. Maybe it won`t be so bad after all.


Yeah. No problem. I'll give you a quick report. Water in west bay is grey its so muddy. Water in North Bay is pretty clear. East Bay looks beautiful. Lots of fish in north and east bays, all lower slots, not much size, but we caught about 30 in our tournament the other day there. All fish we got into were traveling with mullet schools almost on the hill. Bone topwaters worked all day long with the overcast we had. 1/2oz gold/copper flats intruder spoons worked as well in the clearer water. Forget about spoons in the dirty water, go topwaters or popping corks.


----------

